# Lightroom & Photomatix



## Kesswicklimey (Jul 4, 2011)

I am starting to use the above combination.
Would you do any adjustments in lightroom before shipping to Photomatix or not. I was thinking of things like white balance adjustments and applying a lens profile (i don't think this can be done afterwards).
I was interested in peoples thoughts.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 4, 2011)

You might take a look at this tutorial  http://www.profiphotos.com/blog/en/2009/02/hdr-photo-tutorial-using-photomatix-pro-in-lightroom/

Are you using  Photomatix Pro  with the LR plugin?


----------



## Kesswicklimey (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes I am using the plug-in.


----------

